# Color space



## Skasol (May 19, 2013)

Do u set a specific color dosage for lightroom if shooting raw on your equipment.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 20, 2013)

No. When working with raw files, Lightroom ignores all camera settings except for white balance. Even if you set a bad white balance in camera, you can completely change that with LR's controls.

Hal


----------



## Skasol (May 20, 2013)

So I don't need to select srgb or anything right.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 20, 2013)

Yes.

Hal


----------



## Skasol (May 20, 2013)

Thank u.


----------



## clee01l (May 20, 2013)

Skasol said:


> So I don't need to select srgb or anything right.


Well the camera requires you to make a choice, but that is it.  RAW data recorded by the camera sensor has no color space.  When you de-mosaic the RAW in LR/ACR, you assign a colorspace.  ProphotoRGB is the preferred processing colorspace for LR and PS. And there is no reason to use anything else with a smaller gamut. 
Your camera will still produce a JPEG thumbnail for inclusion with the RAW data.  This is so that you will have something to look at on the camera back screen and when you first preview the RAW  image using Preview or Finder.


----------



## Skasol (May 20, 2013)

Thank u.


----------

